# Build A custom kernel for the HP EliteBook 8470w Mobile WorkStation



## flipper_88 (Oct 12, 2017)

At rpesent I jave  exactly 41 kernel modules loading at boot time, which I would likke to eliminate boot lag by rolling a custom kernel with the 41 following modules in and someneedless or junk modules cut out.




```
[
kldstat
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1  124 0xffffffff80200000 1f67a88  kernel
 3    1 0xffffffff82190000 a0a8     ng_ubt.ko
 4    2 0xffffffff8219b000 14098    ng_hci.ko
 5    4 0xffffffff821b0000 3340     ng_bluetooth.ko
 6    8 0xffffffff821b4000 19ec0    netgraph.ko
 7    1 0xffffffff821ce000 e690     cuse.ko
 8    1 0xffffffff821dd000 1a8c8    fuse.ko
 9    1 0xffffffff821f8000 53a60    iwn1000fw.ko
10    1 0xffffffff8224c000 53a90    iwn100fw.ko
11    1 0xffffffff822a0000 a99f8    iwn105fw.ko
12    1 0xffffffff8234a000 ac718    iwn135fw.ko
13    1 0xffffffff823f7000 ab248    iwn2000fw.ko
14    1 0xffffffff824a3000 adf48    iwn2030fw.ko
15    1 0xffffffff82551000 2f248    iwn4965fw.ko
16    1 0xffffffff82581000 546d0    iwn5000fw.ko
17    1 0xffffffff825d6000 539f8    iwn5150fw.ko
18    1 0xffffffff8262a000 703d0    iwn6000fw.ko
19    1 0xffffffff8269b000 a69f0    iwn6000g2afw.ko
20    1 0xffffffff82742000 a7250    iwn6000g2bfw.ko
21    1 0xffffffff827ea000 73f18    iwn6050fw.ko
22    1 0xffffffff82a21000 a877     linprocfs.ko
23    3 0xffffffff82a2c000 7b0f     linux_common.ko
24    1 0xffffffff82a34000 bb55     tmpfs.ko
25    1 0xffffffff82a40000 3650     ums.ko
26    1 0xffffffff82a44000 d5be     ng_l2cap.ko
27    1 0xffffffff82a52000 1c393    ng_btsocket.ko
28    1 0xffffffff82a6f000 39cc     ng_socket.ko
29    3 0xffffffff82a73000 51e00    vboxdrv.ko
30    2 0xffffffff82ac5000 2cbf     vboxnetflt.ko
31    1 0xffffffff82ac8000 43da     ng_ether.ko
32    1 0xffffffff82acd000 4016     vboxnetadp.ko
33    1 0xffffffff82ad2000 42864    linux.ko
34    1 0xffffffff82b15000 3c93f    linux64.ko
35    1 0xffffffff82b52000 12b4a0   radeonkms.ko
36    1 0xffffffff82c7e000 54e57    drm2.ko
37    4 0xffffffff82cd3000 2731     iicbus.ko
38    1 0xffffffff82cd6000 1c51     iic.ko
39    1 0xffffffff82cd8000 1e60     iicbb.ko
40    1 0xffffffff82cda000 18b6     radeonkmsfw_TURKS_pfp.ko
41    1 0xffffffff82cdc000 1cb8     radeonkmsfw_TURKS_me.ko
42    1 0xffffffff82cde000 133d     radeonkmsfw_BTC_rlc.ko
43    1 0xffffffff82ce0000 655f     radeonkmsfw_TURKS_mc.ko
44    1 0xffffffff82ce7000 1b94     amdtemp.ko
```

oops I omitted three modules.
 I'de also like to had cpu temperature monitoring to my custom rolled kernel, maybe even junk the unneeded virtual box kmods.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2017)

The howto section is not for asking how to do things. Thread moved.

Handbook: Chapter 8. Configuring the FreeBSD Kernel


----------



## tingo (Oct 15, 2017)

Why do you have 13 (thirteen!) firmware modules for wireless cards loaded? Why don't you just load the one module that is needed for your wireless card?
For temperature monitoring your probably want the coretemp(4) module if you have an Intel cpu, and the amdtemp(4) module for an AMD cpu.


----------

